

Ubuntu and Debian AMIs for Amazon EC2 - known
http://alestic.com/

======
zealog
I just deployed to a large instance on one of these and it was fantastic.

I'd been on RedHat before, so I had a slight learning curve to the
Ubuntu/Debian ways, but it's a great AMI. Add in a Sprinkle script* to deploy
a full Rails/MySql/Passenger stack and I moved a well trafficked production
server from Nginx/Mongrel in just a few hours.

*[http://www.rubyinside.com/passenger-stack-quickly-install-a-...](http://www.rubyinside.com/passenger-stack-quickly-install-a-full-ruby-and-passenger-stack-1533.html)

------
hedgehog
Beware the Lenny XFS issue:

"This AMI defaults to Amazon's 2.6.21fc8 kernel. There appears to be an
incompatibility between this kernel and the Debian Lenny XFS kernel module and
xfs.mkfs program. Because of this, the use of XFS with this AMI is not
advised. The Debian Etch and Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy AMIs do not appear to have the
same issues."

